# Two Wishes



## Chimeco (Mar 7, 2005)

This might be a silly topic but I've always wanted two wishes.  I've had them for probably 6-7+ years now, the same wishes.  The first one is for a starship, the size of Los Angeles (maybe bigger).  It'd have to be large enough to host a whole city inside (reminiscent of Rama yes--but not Rama).  I'd be the captain of course.  It'd have to have some means of travelling (F)aster (T)han (L)ight.  It'd also require weapons beyond the scope of human imagination (just for defense) and also be able to host a slew of parasite ships, that would serve as scientific vessels, transport and fighters.  Of course I'd be the Capitan of the starship
.
The second wish would be for 20 androidish robots, capable of passing as human beings in any form or manner.  They'd have to come packed with super intelligence, super-reflexes (I mean time dilating reflexes!), and be utterly loyal to myself.  They'd have to be able to infiltrate human society on a credible level, and maintain social & sexual relationships with humans without revealing their true natures.  20 would be all I really need.

Basically, I'd send a handful of these androids out to make me some cash.  Because doing things takes cash.  Then I'd populate my starship with healthy, intelligent humans willing to travel to other solar systems to EXPLORE, because I suffer horrendously from wander lust.  I'd allow them to set up their own form of government, and would really only intervene when necessary (I don't really lust for responsibility).  I'd use my remaining androids as crew and bodyguards.  

Oh, I'd also have performance enhancing implants and youth therapy treatments.  My ships medical facility would of course be ample and advanced enough to care for these desires.

I know this is silly.  But this is straight from the heart, as wacky as my two wishes sound.  I really don't require knowledge or power, just freedom I think to go where I want to.   I thought I'd share it with you folks, and then ask what you guys and girls want for your two wishes.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm a bit simple with this sorry 

My first wish would simply to be to know 'Why' ...the BIG  'Why'

My second wish would be to have the ability to influence the reason for 'Why'

On a more frivolous note:

1: I'd like fps games to advance to the point where I can immerse myself in a VR envoronment completely for a couple of hours every week and spend time exploring '2'

2: All my favourite novels and rpg's were converted to a hyper realistic VR with intelligent heuristic programming so that the worlds evolved and were never stagnant.

Hmmm, I'm seeing a connection between my serious and frivolous answers....any gnostic mystics in the house?


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 8, 2005)

Tsuji - I really like your second wish, you would almost be able to live in your favorite stories but still be able to come home for a cold beer (or other beverage of choice) after.  Kind of like the holo deck on Star Trek.  Fun stuff.

Chimeco - it does seem as if you have the wanderlust!  Your two wishes seem to be extremely complex - almost like five or six wishes instead of two.  But, deep down you just wish you had the time, money and science available to be a space explorer on your own.  I wish you luck with it!

My two wishes?  Hmm.  I've always wanted to have the magical abilities of a witch like Samantha Stevens.  As for a second wish, I don't know, maybe the means to live like a queen on my own private island with nobody else around...sort of the rich hermit life where I could spend my days researching or playing or reading or whatever without daily responsibilities like a mortgage and whatnot.

Otherwise I'd just wish people were more thoughtful, respectful and kind to others and animals...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 8, 2005)

I wish I had a cat. Make that two cats.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 8, 2005)

Goodness, you're easy!


----------



## Leto (Mar 8, 2005)

No, he's masochist, wishing to be the slave of two cats. Although I can understand it, already bugging my man for months now to have a new feline home.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, since world peace is clearly out of the question, I was shooting for something that would solve my more immediate problems of excessive solitude and a sudden alarming influx of tiny domestic parasites.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a cat, and she's a good mouser


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 8, 2005)

You'd have to get a grey one and name it Grey Mouser


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

Sry to disappoint, she's tortoishell and named Dixie....and she's asleep on my monitor at the moment


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 8, 2005)

I've thought about before and I have several variants:

1) First wish: I want to have an unlimited number of wishes every day and they all could become true. Second wish: I want to be able to undo any wish I made.

2)First wish: I want half of the population on the Earth to be just like me (I don't mean their looks, I mean the souls). Second wish: I want all the other people become better than they are. This would make one half of all the people perfect and the other half will be improved.


----------



## Leto (Mar 8, 2005)

tortie are great mouser, got something to do with the gender.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 9, 2005)

sibeling --that has to be the strangest two wishes I've ever heard.  I've actually spent some minutes thinking about it just in case you might be serious...  I admit I still don't get it.  So I'm hoping you're being silly.

By the way, this is an exercise in limitation also, so wishing for infinite wishes is simply defying the boundries of this conversation.  No thinking outside the box.  For shame.

Put that imagination to use.


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 11, 2005)

But I meant it as quite a serious wish - if some people were more like me the world would be a better place. I don't say I'm perfect, but:
- I don't drop litter on the street
- I am polite 
- I would never think of breaking any law (no stealing, killing, cheating with taxes).

That sounds boring, I know, but people who are not like me in these three aspects are in top 10 of the things I hate, and if they started behavihg more reasonably, it would be good for the world as such.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 11, 2005)

No insult intended Sibeling, but it sounds remarkably insepid and boring and inspires in me an urge to drop litter on the street, be a complete arse and take quality time thinking up small but incredibly pointless crimes......just for the fun....just because if everyone was like you somebody would *have* to do it...

....and it may as well be me


----------



## Leto (Mar 11, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> No insult intended Sibeling, but it sounds remarkably insepid and boring and inspires in me an urge to drop litter on the street, be a complete arse and take quality time thinking up small but incredibly pointless crimes......just for the fun....just because if everyone was like you somebody would *have* to do it...
> 
> ....and it may as well be me


Back off, Mr Ronin, this is Parisian behavior ! No way we'll let bloody tourists do it.

Joke apart, Sibeling, very utopical wishes you have.


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 13, 2005)

Yay! Two wishes. This *is* a quality thread.

1st) I would wish to live the Scooby Doo lifestyle. Travelling the world in a van with a bunch of mates from spooky castle to vampire-infested hotel, solving mysteries and making enormous sandwiches in the kitchens we find! 

2nd) I would wish to be like Sibeling! Confident, and with a sense of humour. Groove on, Sibeling  .


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 13, 2005)

hmm - two wishes?

1) probably the most evil, disruptive wish there is.....give every single human being on the earth the power of telepathy! No more lies and every time you cause pain to another human being you'd feel it too (mind you, it'd make chatting people up that much harder!  )

2) GRRM finishing his bloody book!! (I'm only half-joking!!)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 14, 2005)

The cats still seem like my best bet. Two of 'em, a ginge and a gray.


----------



## rune (Mar 14, 2005)

First wish - I was free of pain.  It's something I have to tollerate and sometimes it can be chronic and can spoil my lifes pleasures.Second wish - to be totally happy.  I would say I am content, but really happy is something that evades me.  Of course to get real happiness I would have to go back in time and change my childhood.  But still it's something I wish for.


----------



## Leto (Mar 14, 2005)

Same first wish as rune, get me out of migraine soon.
Second wish ? Have a bigger flat with a room I can turn into librairy (and keep this one cat-free).


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 14, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> The cats still seem like my best bet. Two of 'em, a ginge and a gray.


The next time I travel to India (ok, the first too  ) I'll bring you a couple!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 15, 2005)

It's a deal. Hospitality in exchange for felines.


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 15, 2005)

Ha ha!  I have 2 calico cats and they are the sweetest! (except when they fight )

My first wish would be to marry a man who would complement me in every way.

2nd wish would be that he was rich!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd like to have a modicum of artistic talent... which I completely lack at the moment.

and no coursework *sobs* damn them all!


----------



## eccles_1960 (Mar 16, 2005)

1st wish.....Fix my wifes' heart defect so she doesn't have to go through surgery every six years or so to change her pacemaker.

2nd wish.....I wish I could fly......as in wings and all.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope your wish comes true.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 16, 2005)

I also hope your wish comes true.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 16, 2005)

eccles - I hope your wish comes true.  I also LOVE your sig!  I wanna steal it.  Is it a quote from something or did you make it up yourself?


----------



## eccles_1960 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you!



My sig I saw on a t-shirt, when I find out the name of the supplier I will let you know. I think it is a twisted version of a line from the Lord of the Rings, something along the lines of "Do not meddle in the affairs of wizards, for they are aged and quick to anger"
If I find the correct quote I will post it also.


----------



## Heresy (Mar 17, 2005)

I actually thought about this for a moment.  

First wish would be: Make sure to tell the wisher ALL possible outcomes that could happen and also HOW it will happen so that they don't get screwed on a wish (seen enough wishes that get twisted because the person assumed and didn't specify... and the genie decided to be MEAN about).

Second Wish: Let the person be able to rewish if they got messed about on wish number one.

^^ Weird, but at least the next wisher will be safe.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 17, 2005)

heresy, you didn't actually wish for anything though.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 19, 2005)

eccles, I also really hope your wish comes true...


----------



## eccles_1960 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks again.


Can I nominate Heresy for the award of altruist of the month for having care and concern for all wishfull people?


----------



## Andyhug (Apr 1, 2005)

A pet Lion of course!

Secondly two replicas of myself, one whom I could send to work and one whom I could send to college!


----------



## Stormflame (Apr 9, 2005)

I have pondered this question before, and the answer is always,  Damn, I would wish for a thousand more wishes!!!

For the second wish, I wouldn't want it...lol...I have 999 more left.


----------



## A1ien (Apr 9, 2005)

I think my first would be to know everything I need to know in life
My second would be to see every outcome of every choice i make, so i can make an informed decision - is that too extravagant?


----------



## Animaiden (May 14, 2005)

First Wish:  To be able to fly.  Wings and all.

Second Wish:  Umm. . . to be able to stop reviewing past mistakes over and over.  Or have infinate knowledge.



Oh and the Dragon qoute is:  Do not meddle in the affairs of Dragons, for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 17, 2005)

First wish: I would want to be like Duncan Macleod in the Highlander, hacking heads off and lving forever, there can be only one! (fantasy)

Second wish: To have enough money that I don't have to spend most of my waking hours working to aquire money. (reality)


----------



## freebird (May 18, 2005)

first wish: To become Robert Jordan so I could just finish the damned series myself

second wish: To be able to find interior parts for my 1970 International Harvester Company stepside pick-up.

hey, i am a simple man.....


----------



## Stalker (May 19, 2005)

Chimeco said:
			
		

> [...]The first one is for a starship, the size of Los Angeles (maybe bigger). It'd have to be large enough to host a whole city inside (reminiscent of Rama yes--but not Rama). I'd be the captain of course. It'd have to have some means of travelling (F)aster (T)han (L)ight. [...] Of course I'd be the Capitan of the starship.
> The second wish would be for 20 androidish robots, capable of passing as human beings in any form or manner. They'd have to come packed with super intelligence, super-reflexes (I mean time dilating reflexes!), and be utterly loyal to myself. They'd have to be able to infiltrate human society on a credible level, and maintain social & sexual relationships with humans without revealing their true natures. 20 would be all I really need.
> [...]


How marvelous! 
When I was a 7-years kid I imagined something like that. I only supplied it with hyperdrive at once (Hawking Drive). Being a God of a small world of your own - isn't that a dream worth every dreamer? Beside Clarke's Rama any Ark designed in multiple Sci-Fi novels will do, starting from that of Heinlein's


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 24, 2005)

Two wishes only two...
My first would be for health for me and everyone. 
The human race is an unhealth lot and I would LOVE to be able 2 run and ride a bike again! Also to rock climb with my other half he is a climber and his one wish is for me to be able to do this with him but at  the mo that is an impossible dream!
My second wish Is for me 2 live in the fantasy world I have created, its been my dream to live there since I was a child....
xxxkyexxx


----------



## kaneda (Jul 24, 2005)

1) Inifinite knowledge - being able to read anything and being able to recall it without any difficulty at any time

2) An amazing singing voice, good enough that when I'm singing along to a song someone would stop and say "wow, you have an amazing voice, you should look into doing something with that"


----------



## FelineEyes (Jul 25, 2005)

My first wish would definately be for the ability space/time travel.  I'd like it in a gaget somewhere between the size of a wristwatch or the size of the Stargate.  (Nothing like a ship, I'm a horrible driver.)

My second wish is a bit more farfetched.  There's a line in Jim Henson's _The Muppet Movie_ where they talk about being an entertainer and making millions of people happy.
That's what I want to do.  Make millions of people happy for however long they're in the theater, however long they take to read a book.  I want to give people escapes from whatever there problems are.  I want to be able to hold an audience captive and make them feel whatever I want them to.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 25, 2005)

Wish # One:  The ability to stop time and choose whom it does and does not affect.
Wish # Two:  The ability to stop aging in my self and those I choose.

In less than a few days, with those two wishes, I would rule the galaxy.  And space travel would be our largest enterprise.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 2, 2005)

I need another two wishes....

alternately I would wish 

1. My best friend was a dragon.

2. To be a better judge of charecter, im way to trusting of people.

xxxkyexxx


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 3, 2005)

Wish number one: Either I became a giant, or everyone else shrank to action-figure/Borrower size (including animals etc.).

Wish number two: I had ultimate powers over physical bodies, so I could heal, or make others my size etc.

Sounds fun to me


----------



## Setzertrancer (Aug 5, 2005)

Two wishes, my first would be 2 million more wishes obviously and second would be to be able to travel through time at will with the ability to be invisible and incorporeal if I so choose so that I could observe without causing paradoxes


----------



## silvermage2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

I would wan't to live forever,and i would wan't to find true honest best friends,i know the second was abit corny but still, thats what i would wan't.


----------



## Azash (Aug 8, 2005)

my two wishes would be:

to be immortal like the mages from the artifacts of power series, so i could find the secrets of the universe etc.

my second wish would be, to have a city sized home, that has everything in it, literally everything.


----------

